# اى هذه القلوب قلبك



## نيفين ثروت (26 يونيو 2008)

•°ღღღ°•°•° (( أي هذه القلوب هو قلبك )) °•°•°ღღღ°•°•° --------------------------------------------------------------------------------((((( أي القلوب قلبك )))))) ((قلب جائع ))يفتقد الحب والحنان .. ويبحث عنه في كل مكان .. سواء في قصص الحب الغابرة أم في أحاديث هذا الزمان .. ولا يقنع بذرات الحب القليلة .. فهو متعطش الى حد الارتواء ومندفع الى حافة الاغواء ....((قلب طيب)) يمسح خطايا الآخرين بكل سهولة ويرى بأن الدنيا أكبر من كلمة سيئة وقعت وقت جدال .. أو تناهت الى مسامعه بعد محاورة أو مجالسة مع بعض الأشخاص .. ويحاول قدر استطاعته ترك بسمة نقية على وجهه حتى لا تلمح بقية العيون كمية الطعنات التي تلقاها بسبب كرم أخلاقه .. وشر الآخرين.... ((قلب محترق)) ملتاع على طول البعد عن الوطن والاحباب لا يكاد يبني في نفسه أدوارا جديدة من الحياة حتى تتكسر مجاديفه بفعل قسوة الواقع وتلاطم الذكريات فيبقى في مكانه ..ذو أحلام مستقبلية كثيرة . ولكن ذو لذة ماضية وشوق قديم أكثر.... ((قلب يائس)) انتحرت فيه الأماني .. وضاعت منه كل الأحلام لأنه فقد الدرب الصحيح لشاطئ الأمان .. وابتعد كثيرا _ بسبب طيشه _ عن ملامح العمران .. فخسر نفسه واهله وجماعته .. ولم يبق هناك مجالا للتسامح معه أو حتى للغفران ....((قلب محب)) يملك في قاموسه أبجدية خاصة عجزت عن كتابتها كل الأقلام .. وحارت في معانيها كل الأنفس والأذهان به من المشاعر ما يكفي لاحياء كل النفوس الجامدة .. وما يغرق كل المدن الميتة .. وله من المعجبين ما لا يعد ولا يحصى لانه يمدهم _ بكل ايثار _ بعضا مما عنده .. ويعطيهم جزءا مما احتواه.... ((قلب أحمق)) لا يعي ما يدور حوله .. ولا يعترف بأخطائه .. فكل همه الاستمتاع بما يدور في محيطه .. وأخذ كل ما يستطيعه حتى ولو كان ذلك بوسائل غبية تحطم أنقى الأنفس .. وتقتل أعظم الأشخاص..... ((قلب مسافر)) لا يقبع في مكان واحد .. وليس له انتماء لأي شيء .. فكل ما يراه يكون تحصيل حاصل ومتعة للعين فقط .. ولا تربطه بالواقع أية صلات أو روابط لذلك يشعر بالغربة كلما حاول الارتماء في حضن الطبيعة أو كلما حاول ذرف الدموع على بعض ما يصيبه .. لانه ببساطة لا يملك من يقف الى جانبه ويواسيه على ما هو فيه...... ((قلب جارح)) يلقي من الكلمات ما يخدش كل ما هو جميل وله من التصرفات ما يؤلم كل من به محيط .. ولا يشعر باللذة الا بعد أن يمارس سلطته العليا دون الانتباه الى ان ما يفعله يجعل أحبابه حطاما لا يقدرون على التفاعل أو حتى الابتسام ....((قلب مظلوم))عانى من تقاليد المجتمع ونظراته المجحفة ما جعله فأرا يخاف من مواجهة الخيال .. لديه طاقة كبيرة واحلام كثيرة كانت من الممكن ان تحدث تغييرا في معالم طريقة .. ولكنها _ وللأسف _ ظلت محبوسة بين مطرقة الخجل وسندان الأهل..... ((قلب ميت)) لا يشعر بأي شيء .. ولا يكترث لأي أمر فكل ما يراه سواد في سواد .. وكل ما يحلم به ان يأكل وينام .. دون الولوج في بقية الأحداث اليومية الجميلة التي تشغل بال الناس .. والانكى من هذا كله انه يحاول بسط نفوذه على كل الأنام .. ويمشي ( لتحقيق ذلك ) بأقدام حديدية على الورود الحمراء دون ابداء الندم .. أو حتى محاولة الالتفات لتقديم الاعتذار..... ((قلب مؤمن)) *قانع بقضاء الله وقدره .. صابر على البلاء حامد وشاكر للنعم الكثيرة التي منحها الله له .. صامد في وجه التحديات التي يجد نفسه فيها .. ومحاولا بكل ما يستطيع غرس بذرة الخير في طريقه .. والمحافظة على نفسه وجوارحه وآلائه بما يحبه الله و يرضاه.... فاي هذة القلوب قلبك دعوة للنقاش *​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*



> ((قلب مؤمن)) *قانع بقضاء الله وقدره .. صابر على البلاء حامد وشاكر للنعم الكثيرة التي منحها الله له .. صامد في وجه التحديات التي يجد نفسه فيها .. ومحاولا بكل ما يستطيع غرس بذرة الخير في طريقه .. والمحافظة على نفسه وجوارحه وآلائه بما يحبه الله و يرضاه....                                                    *


*

انا عجبنى اوى ده 

وكمان قلب محب

موضوع جميل 

ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## i'm christian (26 يونيو 2008)

((قلب طيب)) يمسح خطايا الآخرين بكل سهولة ويرى بأن الدنيا أكبر من كلمة سيئة وقعت وقت جدال .. أو تناهت الى مسامعه بعد محاورة أو مجالسة مع بعض الأشخاص .. ويحاول قدر استطاعته ترك بسمة نقية على وجهه حتى لا تلمح بقية العيون كمية الطعنات التي تلقاها بسبب كرم أخلاقه .. وشر الآخرين....  [/center قال:
			
		

> [/size]




*انا عجبنى الموضوع كله 
ودى اكتر حاجه
فعلا الدنيا اكبر من اى كلمه سيئه
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

*طبعا اكيد موضوع جميل كما عوتدينا يا نوفا 

انا كنت ده 



			....((قلب طيب)) يمسح خطايا الآخرين بكل سهولة ويرى بأن الدنيا أكبر من كلمة سيئة وقعت وقت جدال .. أو تناهت الى مسامعه بعد محاورة أو مجالسة مع بعض الأشخاص .. ويحاول قدر استطاعته ترك بسمة نقية على وجهه حتى لا تلمح بقية العيون كمية الطعنات التي تلقاها بسبب كرم أخلاقه .. وشر الآخرين....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وعلشان كنت ابقى كدة كان لازم يكون جوايا ده 




			....((قلب محب)) يملك في قاموسه أبجدية خاصة عجزت عن كتابتها كل الأقلام .. وحارت في معانيها كل الأنفس والأذهان به من المشاعر ما يكفي لاحياء كل النفوس الجامدة .. وما يغرق كل المدن الميتة .. وله من المعجبين ما لا يعد ولا يحصى لانه يمدهم _ بكل ايثار _ بعضا مما عنده .. ويعطيهم جزءا مما احتواه....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من كتر الى شفته من خيانات وجرح من اقرب الناس ليا 
حتى اصدقاء عمرى فنقليتش حل غير انى ابقى  كدة




			((قلب مؤمن)) قانع بقضاء الله وقدره .. صابر على البلاء حامد وشاكر للنعم الكثيرة التي منحها الله له .. صامد في وجه التحديات التي يجد نفسه فيها .. ومحاولا بكل ما يستطيع غرس بذرة الخير في طريقه .. والمحافظة على نفسه وجوارحه وآلائه بما يحبه الله و يرضاه....

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*



> *((قلب مؤمن))قانع بقضاء الله وقدره .. صابر على البلاء حامد وشاكر للنعم الكثيرة التي منحها الله له .. صامد في وجه التحديات التي يجد نفسه فيها .. ومحاولا بكل ما يستطيع غرس بذرة الخير في طريقه .. والمحافظة على نفسه وجوارحه وآلائه بما يحبه الله و يرضاه....*​


 
هذا هوه قلبى فى نهايه كل القلوب 
موضوع راااااااااااااااائع جدا يانفين 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

اعتقد نيفين ثروت
ان الشخص الواقعى لا يستطيع  تحديد نوع قلبة
بل من يحددوة هم من يتعاملوا معة ويخالطوة
فكثير منا يخطأ فى فهم قلبة او يتناسى عيوبة
اما المحيطين بة لا يخطئون لتأثرهم بة
سواء بالسلب او الايجاب
وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## emy (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

_مرسى يا نفين اوى _
_انا فعلا مع راى وليم_
_شكرا عالموضوع الجميل ده_​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

....((قلب طيب)) يمسح خطايا الآخرين بكل سهولة ويرى بأن الدنيا أكبر من كلمة سيئة وقعت وقت جدال .. أو تناهت الى مسامعه بعد محاورة أو مجالسة مع بعض الأشخاص .. ويحاول قدر استطاعته ترك بسمة نقية على وجهه حتى لا تلمح بقية العيون كمية الطعنات التي تلقاها بسبب كرم أخلاقه .. وشر الآخرين.... 
*هو مجرد انة اختيار عجبنى *
*لكن انا مش كدة خالص*
*شكرا على الموضوع الجميييييييل اوى دة *
**
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2008)

ميرسى اووى يانيفين على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حيانك​


----------



## sosana (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*



> ((قلب مظلوم))عانى من تقاليد المجتمع ونظراته المجحفة ما جعله فأرا يخاف من مواجهة الخيال .. لديه طاقة كبيرة واحلام كثيرة كانت من الممكن ان تحدث تغييرا في معالم طريقة .. ولكنها _ وللأسف _ ظلت محبوسة بين مطرقة الخجل وسندان الأهل.....





> ((قلب مؤمن)) *قانع بقضاء الله وقدره .. صابر على البلاء حامد وشاكر للنعم الكثيرة التي منحها الله له .. صامد في وجه التحديات التي يجد نفسه فيها .. ومحاولا بكل ما يستطيع غرس بذرة الخير في طريقه .. والمحافظة على نفسه وجوارحه وآلائه بما يحبه الله و يرضاه...*


*

ميرسي اوووي يانفين على موضوعك الجميل ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sony_33 (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

[color="red"]((قلب جائع ))[/color]
....((قلب طيب)) 
((قلب محترق)) 
((قلب يائس)) 
....((قلب محب)) 
((قلب أحمق))
((قلب مسافر)) 
((قلب جارح)) 
....((قلب مظلوم))
((قلب ميت)) 
((قلب مؤمن)) 
رغم انى تعبت لغاية مقرات الموضوع الطويل دة
هل ممكن ان استعين بصديق للجواب
ولا يجب حذف10 اجابات
هههههههههههههههههههه
 موضوع جميللللللللللل
 بس نسيتى انى في قلب جاحد يكرة كل من حولة 
شكرا​


----------



## mero_engel (27 يونيو 2008)

*نيفين بجد موضوع رائع*
*بس انا بحس انه الانسان ممكن يكون بيضم اكتر من قلبين او اكثر كمان *
*ميرسي ليكي*
*وتسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

*مووووضوع جميل يا نيفا رغم انى مش عارفه قلبى أنهى نوووع فيهم ههههههههه .
ميررررسى يا قمرررر وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

موضوع جمييييييييل يا نيفين 

بصى بقى ياستى انا ولا نوع من دول 

أنا نوع قلبى نادر جدا والحمدلله هههههههه

قلـــــــبى يبقى نوعه....

قلب خصــــــــــاية بس مش عايزين حسد :new6::new6:​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

_انا ممكن اكون كام قلب فى بعض

يعنى كوكتيييييييييل

ههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا جميله_​


----------



## naro_lovely (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

((قلب مؤمن)) *قانع بقضاء الله وقدره .. صابر على البلاء حامد وشاكر للنعم الكثيرة التي منحها الله له .. صامد في وجه التحديات التي يجد نفسه فيها .. ومحاولا بكل ما يستطيع غرس بذرة الخير في طريقه .. والمحافظة على نفسه وجوارحه وآلائه بما يحبه الله و يرضاه....
اكتر ايمانى بالثانوية العامة السنادى والى يجيبة ربنا السنادى انا معنديش غير دة دلوقتى وانا حباة جدااااااا القلب المومن بربة مرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااااا نوراااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

الله عليكي يا فينا موضوع في غايه الروعه
بس للاسف مش هقدر احدد انا اي قلب فيهم
لان القلب بيتكون علي حسب ما رأه الشخص في حياته
وعلي حسب كل موقف تعرض له
وكمان صعب اني اشوف قلبي لكن سهل جدا ان اعرفه عن طريق من حوالي فهم الذين يتعاملون معه

بس اكيد انا بشكر ربنا علي شئ
وميرسي يا قمره  وربنا يباركك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

ميرسى يا كاندى
ديما منورانى
ربنا يباركك يا رب​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

ميرسى كريستيان
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

ميرسى يا انجى على مرورك
و فعلا الدنيا مدرسه كبيره
بس اللى يتعلم
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

ميرسى يا كوكو
ربنا يكتر ايمانك كمان و كمان
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

عندك حق يا وليم
فعلا
صعب الانسان هو اللى يحدد نوع قلبه
لكن الاشخاص الملامسين ليه 
هما اللى ممكن يعرفوا من التعامل معاه
نورت الموضوع يا زعيم​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

ميرسى يا ايمى على رايك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

ميرسى يا جوجو
ربنا يخلى قلبك طيب كده على طول
نورت الموضوع يا ابو قلب طيب​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

هابى انجل فى موضوعى المتواضع
نورتى الموضوع يا غاليه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

سوسنا
ربنا يباركك
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

كل الانواع دى انت يا سونى
ربنا يقويك عليهم
ههههههههههههههه
و عندك حق
يا ما فى قلوب جاحده كتير
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

ميرسى يا ميرو انجل
نورتى الموضوع
فعلا ممكن الانسان يبقى ليه اكتر من صفه لقبله​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

ميرسى يا دونتى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك ايامك ديما​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

مرمر عندنا يا مرحبه يا مرحبه
نورتى يا جميل
ربنا يخلى لك قلب الخصايه
من غير حسد اهه
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

ميرسى تويتى
و خلى بالك من الكوكتيل
يا رب يكون كوكتيل كويس
نورتى الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

ميرسى نورا
نورتى الموضوع
و بالنجا ح الدايم باذن المسيح​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

ميرسى يا توأمى الغالى
نورتى الموضوع المتواضع
ربنا يباركك و انا معاكى طبعا فى كلامك​


----------



## فونتالولو (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اى هذه القلوب قلبك*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا نوقاااعتقد نيفين ثروت
ان الشخص الواقعى لا يستطيع تحديد نوع قلبة
بل من يحددوة هم من يتعاملوا معة ويخالطوة
فالايجابااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اما المحيطين بة لا يخطئون لتأثرهم بة
سواء بالسلب او كثير منا يخطأ فى فهم قلبة او يتناسى عيوبةالموضوع جميل جدا بس انا بتفق مع وليم في الراي _


----------



## TADO2010 (8 أغسطس 2009)

*أي القلوب أنت*

*أى القلــــوب قلبـــــك؟؟

قلـــ جائع ــــب .؛؛

يفتقد الحب والحنان .. ويبحث عنه في كل مكان
سواء في قصص الحب الغابرة أم في أحاديث هذا الزمان ..
ولا يقنع بذرات الحب القليلة .. فهو متعطش الى حد الارتواء ..

قلـــــ طيب ـــــب .؛

يمسح خطايا الآخرين بكل سهولة ..
ويرى بأن الدنيا أكبر من كلمة سيئة وقعت وقت جدال ..
أو تناهت الى مسامعه بعد محاورة أو مجالسة مع بعض الأشخاص ..
ويحاول قدر استطاعته ترك بسمة نقية على وجهه
حتى لا تلمح بقية العيون كمية الطعنات التي تلقاها بسبب
كرم أخلاقه .. وشر الآخرين..

قلــــ محترق ــــب

ملتاع على طول البعد عن الوطن والاحباب ..
لا يكاد يبني في نفسه أدوارا جديدة من الحياة حتى
تت**ر مجاديفه بفعل قسوة الواقع وتلاطم الذكريات
فيبقى في مكانه ..ذو أحلام مستقبلية كثيرة ..
ولكن ذو لذة ماضية وشوق قديم أكثر ..

قلــــ يائس ـــب

انتحرت فيه الأماني ..
وضاعت منه كل الأحلام لأنه فقد الدرب الصحيح لشاطئ الأمان ..
وابتعد كثيرا _ بسبب طيشه _ عن ملامح العمران ..
فخسر نفسه واهله وجماعته ..
ولم يبق هناك مجالا للتسامح معه أو حتى للغفران ..


قلـــــ محب ـــب

يملك في قاموسه أبجدية خاصة عجزت عن كتابتها كل الأقلام ..
وحارت في معانيها كل الأنفس والأذهان ..
به من المشاعر ما يكفي لاحياء كل النفوس الجامدة ..
وما يغرق كل المدن الميتة .. وله من المعجبين ما لا يعد ولا يحصى
لانه يمدهم _ بكل ايثار _ بعضا مما عنده ..
ويعطيهم جزءا مما احتواه ..


قلــــــ أحمق ــــب

لا يعي ما يدور حوله .. ولا يعترف بأخطائه ..
فكل همه الاستمتاع بما يدور في محيطه ..
وأخذ كل ما يستطيعه حتى ولو كان ذلك بوسائل غبية تحطم أنقى الأنفس ..
وتقتل أعظم الأشخاص ..


قلــــ مسافر ـــب

لا يقبع في مكان واحد ..
وليس له انتماء لأي شيء .. فكل ما يراه يكون تحصيل حاصل ..
ومتعة للعين فقط .. ولا تربطه بالواقع أية صلات أو روابط ..
لذلك يشعر بالغربة كلما حاول الارتماء في حضن الطبيعة ..
أو كلما حاول ذرف الدموع على بعض ما يصيبه ..
لانه ببساطة لا يملك من يقف الى جانبه ويواسيه على ما هو فيه ..


قلـــــ جارح ــــب

يلقي من الكلمات ما يخدش كل ما هو جميل ..
وله من التصرفات ما يؤلم كل من به محيط .. ولا يشعر باللذة
الا بعد أن يمارس سلطته العليا دون الانتباه الى ان ما يفعله
يجعل أحبابه حطاما لا يقدرون على التفاعل أو حتى الابتسام ..

قلــــ ميت ـــب
لا يشعر بأي شيء .. ولا يكترث لأي أمر ..
فكل ما يراه سواد في سواد .. وكل ما يحلم به ان يأكل
وينام .. دون الولوج في بقية الأحداث اليومية الجميلة التي
تشغل بال الناس .. والانكى من هذا كله انه يحاول بسط
نفوذه على كل الأنام .. ويمشي ( لتحقيق ذلك ) بأقدام حديدية
على الورود الحمراء دون ابداء الندم .. أو حتى محاولة الالتفات
لتقديم الاعتذار ..

فأي القلـــــ ؟ ـــــــوب قلبـــــكـ ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت*

قلـــــ طيب ـــــب .؛

يمسح خطايا الآخرين بكل سهولة ..
ويرى بأن الدنيا أكبر من كلمة سيئة وقعت وقت جدال ..
أو تناهت الى مسامعه بعد محاورة أو مجالسة مع بعض الأشخاص ..
ويحاول قدر استطاعته ترك بسمة نقية على وجهه
حتى لا تلمح بقية العيون كمية الطعنات التي تلقاها بسبب
كرم أخلاقه .. وشر الآخرين..




ر*ائع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا ياتادو 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت*

*شكرا


لقد وضحت كل انواع القلوب

الرب يسوع يبارككم

ويجعل كل قلوبنا مستعده لمحبته الغاليه​*


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

جائع : يفتقد الحب والحنان .. ويبحث عنه في كل مكان 
سواء في قصص الحب الغابرة أم في أحاديث هذا الزمان .. ولا يقنع 
بذرات الحب القليلة .. فهو متعطش الى حد الارتواء .. 
ومندفع الى حافة الاغواء .


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

قلب طيب : يمسح خطايا الآخرين بكل سهولة .. 
ويرى بأن الدنيا أكبر من كلمة سيئة وقعت وقت 
جدال .. أو تناهت الى مسامعه بعد محاورة أو 
مجالسة مع بعض الأشخاص .. ويحاول قدر استطاعته 
ترك بسمة نقية على وجهه حتى لا تلمح بقية العيون 
كمية الطعنات التي تلقاها بسبب كرم أخلاقه .. وشر الآخرين .


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

قلب محترق : ملتاع على طول البعد عن الوطن والاحباب .. 
لا يكاد يبني في نفسه أدوارا جديدة من الحياة حتى 
تتكسر مجاديفه بفعل قسوة الواقع وتلاطم الذكريات 
فيبقى في مكانه ..ذو أحلام مستقبلية كثيرة . ولكن 
ذو لذة ماضية وشوق قديم أكثر


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

قلب يائس : انتحرت فيه الأماني .. وضاعت 
منه كل الأحلام لأنه فقد الدرب الصحيح لشاطئ الأمان .. 
وابتعد كثيرا _ بسبب طيشه _ عن ملامح العمران .. فخسر 
نفسه واهله وجماعته .. ولم يبق هناك مجالا للتسامح معه 
أو حتى للغفران .


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

قلب محب : يملك في قاموسه أبجدية خاصة عجزت عن 
كتابتها كل الأقلام .. وحارت في معانيها كل الأنفس والأذهان .. 
به من المشاعر ما يكفي لاحياء كل النفوس الجامدة .. وما يغرق 
كل المدن الميتة .. وله من المعجبين ما لا يعد ولا يحصى لانه 
يمدهم _ بكل ايثار _ بعضا مما عنده .. ويعطيهم جزءا مما احتواه .


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

قلب أحمق : لا يعي ما يدور حوله .. ولا يعترف بأخطائه 
..فكل همه الاستمتاع بما يدور في محيطه .. وأخذ كل 
ما يستطيعه حتى ولو كان ذلك بوسائل غبية تحطم أنقى 
الأنفس .. وتقتل أعظم الأشخاص .


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

قلب جارح : يلقي من الكلمات ما يخدش كل ما هو جميل .. 
وله من التصرفات ما يؤلم كل من به محيط .. ولا يشعر باللذة 
الا بعد أن يمارس سلطته العليا دون الانتباه الى ان ما يفعله 
يجعل أحبابه حطاما لا يقدرون على التفاعل أو حتى الابتسام ..


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

قلب مظلوم : عانى من تقاليد المجتمع ونظراته المجحفة 
ما جعله فأرا يخاف من مواجهة الخيال .. لديه طاقة كبيرة 
واحلام كثيرة كانت من الممكن ان تحدث تغييرا في معالم 
طريقة .. ولكنها _ وللأسف _ ظلت محبوسة بين مطرقة 
الخجل وسندان الأهل .


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

قلب ميت : لا يشعر بأي شيء .. ولا يكترث لأي أمر .. 
فكل ما يراه سواد في سواد .. وكل ما يحلم به ان يأكل 
وينام .. دون الولوج في بقية الأحداث اليومية الجميلة التي 
تشغل بال الناس ..


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

والانكى من هذا كله انه يحاول بسط 
نفوذه على كل الأنام .. ويمشي ( لتحقيق ذلك ) بأقدام حديدية 
على الورود الحمراء دون ابداء الندم .. أو حتى محاولة الالتفات لتقديم الاعتذار


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

قلب مؤمن : قانع بقضاء الله وقدره .. صابر على البلاء .. 
حامد وشاكر للنعم الكثيرة التي منحها الله له .. صامد في 
وجه التحديات التي يجد نفسه فيها .. ومحاولا بكل ما يستطيع 
غرس بذرة الخير في طريقه .. والمحافظة على نفسه وجوارحه .


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

قلب مسافر : لا يقبع في مكان واحد .. وليس له 
انتماء لأي شيء .. فكل ما يراه يكون تحصيل حاصل .. 
ومتعة للعين فقط .. ولا تربطه بالواقع أية صلات أو روابط .. 
.


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

لذلك يشعر بالغربة كلما حاول الارتماء في حضن الطبيعة .. 
أو كلما حاول ذرف الدموع على بعض ما يصيبه .. لانه ببساطة لا يملك من 
يقف الى جانبه ويواسيه على ما هو فيه .


----------



## اني بل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

عذرا"  منكم لذلك لكن متصفحي سئ لذلك اعدكم اني سأعدل المشاركة لكن حبيت وبجهد كبير اشارككم


----------



## white rose (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

*بالنسبة لي ليس هناك من قلب غير رائع

فكل القلوب واحدة  و هي هبة الرب

لكن هناك من يسير بها في طرق مختلفة

و يملأها من آبار متنوعة

لذا مهما كان القلب مظلما فانا متاكدة ان به خيرا كثيرا

لكن لم تعط له يد الأنسان الفرصة للظهور


موضوع كتييييييييييييير حلو joyful song 


*


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*



joyful song قال:


> قلب طيب : يمسح خطايا الآخرين بكل سهولة ..
> ويرى بأن الدنيا أكبر من كلمة سيئة وقعت وقت
> جدال .. أو تناهت الى مسامعه بعد محاورة أو
> مجالسة مع بعض الأشخاص .. ويحاول قدر استطاعته
> ...



لا اعلم اختي العزيزة جو

انما اتمنى ان اكون هذا القلب..

الرب يحكم عليّ  اذا كنت كذلك

ام لالالالا...

موضوع هادف ورائع 

لك كل الشكر 

سلام المسيح معك دوماً


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! && && أي القلوب أنت ؟؟!! &&*

شكرا ليكى جوى على الموضوع الحلو ده

تصدقى ولا واحد من دول

او تقدرى تقولى خليط

حاجات من هنا وحاجات من هناك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------

